# Pics of My New Toy... '67



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi All,

Just posted an introduction in the new member area, but am going to try to post pics of my newest toy... I have a few pics, but these were taken within minutes of my purchase and the car had been sitting for a few months, so it needed a good detailing. As I get newer pics, I'll post them. You wouldn't believe me if I told you how much I got her for, but suffice it to say, I sold my '63 Nova for $12k and bought this and had money left over!

Let me know if these are too small. In their native format they exceeded the size limit for posting.

Here she is, just as I found her:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks like a really nice score! Welcome! :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet deal! Protecto plate and all, perks to living out west, nice clean car.
I'd replace the master cylinder, leaking out the rear seal.
If you click on the pic it goes to the bigger pic.
Congrats, really nice!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Sweet deal! Protecto plate and all, perks to living out west, nice clean car.
> I'd replace the master cylinder, leaking out the rear seal.
> If you click on the pic it goes to the bigger pic.
> Congrats, really nice!



Thanks guys!

Yep! The master cylinder is the wrong one for it, so I need to replace it anyway. I was going to order a master cyl. and booster combination, but the booster is date code correct, so I'm going to have it restored instead.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It may be a new master cylinder that is on it now, they just didn't paint it when they replaced the leaking one. I wouldn't go backwords from that one, front disk, rear drum, nice unit.
Please tell me it needs an extensive rebuild, or I will feel really screwed on mine, especially since mine is a cloan and needs everything.
You need to find all those deals you can and play middle man for all the rust belt guys and ship the cars, and take your cut.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

jetstang said:


> It may be a new master cylinder that is on it now, they just didn't paint it when they replaced the leaking one. I wouldn't go backwords from that one, front disk, rear drum, nice unit.
> Please tell me it needs an extensive rebuild, or I will feel really screwed on mine, especially since mine is a cloan and needs everything.
> You need to find all those deals you can and play middle man for all the rust belt guys and ship the cars, and take your cut.


While I don't want to make you feel bad, 'stang, this car really needs nothing. I'm even torn as to whether or not I'm going to paint it. The stainless, chrome and anodized pieces are in VERY good condition. There is about an inch and a half split in a seam in the upper back of the passenger seat and the carpet is faded (I've ordered new already), but that's really about all. It's a Ram Air III (NOM) with a TH-400. I'm taking it to the muffler shop this week to put some magnaflows on it, as it has OLD glasspacks on it now. 

If it helps at all, I bought this car from an old friend after he used it as a reference for his newly restored '67 Hardtop.

To say I got a screamin deal would be an understatement.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Gorgeous car....you really hit the jackpot!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. Great find, great condition, and one to drive as an unmolested survivor. How often do you see '67 post cars? I never see 'em, and I'm in California! Well done!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

NICE ! I wouldn't change the upholstery because of 1 seam.....:cheers Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the 67 trim as it goes up the door, that would make body work a ton easier, stupid 66s, lol.. Does the 67 trim fit the 66?
Yep, I feel bad, hell of a deal, congrats!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

chuckha62 said:


> While I don't want to make you feel bad, 'stang, this car really needs nothing. I'm even torn as to whether or not I'm going to paint it. The stainless, chrome and anodized pieces are in VERY good condition.* There is about an inch and a half split in a seam in the upper back of the passenger seat* and the carpet is faded (I've ordered new already), but that's really about all. It's a Ram Air III (NOM) with a TH-400. I'm taking it to the muffler shop this week to put some magnaflows on it, as it has OLD glasspacks on it now.
> 
> If it helps at all, I bought this car from an old friend after he used it as a reference for his newly restored '67 Hardtop.
> 
> To say I got a screamin deal would be an understatement.


Remove the rear seat part that the seam is bad and take it to an upholstery shop. Mine had a hole in the back like someone got in with a screw driver in their back pocket sense before I bought the car. Had it repaired and it was cheap. Carpet can be replaced easy.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Very Nice........ :cheers


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Remove the rear seat part that the seam is bad and take it to an upholstery shop. Mine had a hole in the back like someone got in with a screw driver in their back pocket sense before I bought the car. Had it repaired and it was cheap. Carpet can be replaced easy.


I have the carpet coming. I was at a Nova gathering last fall and I won a complete carpet set for my Nova from Trimparts. I had replaced the Nova's carpet within the last two years, so I didn't really need it. A month ago, when I decided to buy the Goat, I called Trimparts and asked if I could get GTO carpet instead. So... I finally ordered the carpet last week. 

I have a local upholstery shop who has always treated me very well, so I'm going to take it over later this week and see what he can do. Other than that, the only thing I need to do to the interior is remove and reattach the upholstery on the sail panels. Oh, I also need to take out the mid-80's stereo and graphic equalizer and clean up that wiring.

I'm still grinning ear to ear!

Chuck


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My 70 Lemans only has 1.4 mil of paint left on it, 4.5 mils is normal for new paint, so I'm not having it stripped, paint sticks to original paint the best. A quality shop can do a quality paint job with out ripping it apart and get good paint back on it without stripping it all down, mist on some color to cure imperfections, then clear the hell out of it. It will save you tons of time trying to buff/polish/wax a old paint job. Just make sure they back mask everything really good. I just had my 99 Vette painted as I described and it looks really good, and you can't tell in the jams or underhood that it was even painted. Just have to find the right shop to do it that does quality work. Bring it to FL, I have a really good guy, he's doing my 70 for $2200, I just have to take all the chrome off, but I want show quality.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

jetstang said:


> My 70 Lemans only has 1.4 mil of paint left on it, 4.5 mils is normal for new paint, so I'm not having it stripped, paint sticks to original paint the best. A quality shop can do a quality paint job with out ripping it apart and get good paint back on it without stripping it all down, mist on some color to cure imperfections, then clear the hell out of it. It will save you tons of time trying to buff/polish/wax a old paint job. Just make sure they back mask everything really good. I just had my 99 Vette painted as I described and it looks really good, and you can't tell in the jams or underhood that it was even painted. Just have to find the right shop to do it that does quality work. Bring it to FL, I have a really good guy, he's doing my 70 for $2200, I just have to take all the chrome off, but I want show quality.


I'll definitely paint her at some point. For this summer though, I'm just going to do some touch up on the door dings and scratches and just enjoy. At the end of the summer, I'll pull the motor and paint it and detail under the hood. 

When it comes time to paint, I have a guy who will squirt it for me if I do the prep.


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

Great score.
As an owner of a 67 Post(48,xxx orig.mi.) myself,I can appreciate what you have as well.
I'm assuming that this is a Fremont car ?
What color is that ?
Mine is Champagne.That air cleaner is the identical one to mine.This is the one that they put on the car when it was ordered with the CCV.You don't see to many of these on 67's.In fact yours is IIRC the only other one I've seen.
Good Luck with the car.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

1967SC said:


> Great score.
> As an owner of a 67 Post(48,xxx orig.mi.) myself,I can appreciate what you have as well.
> I'm assuming that this is a Fremont car ?
> What color is that ?
> ...


Yes, this is a Z code, Fremont car. It was sold new in Riverside, CA. It doesn't look like it's ever been out of California. I was under it yesterday and with a good cleaning, it would look like new! There is simply no rust whatsoever on this car. 

The color is Silverglaze and when I do paint it, it'll go back to the original color.

Have you posted pictures of your car? If not, I'd like to see it.

OH! Yesterday, I found a set of black and yellow CA plates. These particular plates were used two years ('67 and '68) and were taken off. They've been stored for 40 years and are cherry! Best of all, they have the '67 and '68 year stickers on them (old school CA registration strategy) and I'm picking them up for $100. All this and they are less than a mile from my house. UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

I have pictures posted on page 55 in the 1967 section on the Ultimate GTO site.It's the third car posted on that page.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

very nice car and great color- question: whats the deal with the black plates are you able to put them on the car and use them?? I was unaware that people bought these and i just happen to have a set


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The previous owner of my car had 70 tags on my 70. I was able to have them sign them over to me. So, I have unrestored 70 tags on my car, rusty and all. In FL the tag has to be submitted for authentication prior to being restored, he restored a set and sent them in and they denied them. I don't know if CA plates are the same.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

crustysack said:


> very nice car and great color- question: whats the deal with the black plates are you able to put them on the car and use them?? I was unaware that people bought these and i just happen to have a set


In Ca. you have to take them in to the DMV to get them inspected. If they pass, they do a search to make sure the numbers aren't being used elsewhere as a vanity plate. If the numbers are available, they issue them to you and treat them as a vanity plate, for a few extra bucks a year.

I suspect most states use a similar type of approach to issuing old plates.

As an aside... The plates that I got are very near perfect! They are the best unrestored old plates that I've ever seen. I'm not sure how wise it is to post license plates pics, otherwise I'd post them.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Way nice car. enjoy it. Can't find deals any more like that.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Ain't nothing better than a post coupe.....lol


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

If you make the Oregon show next year I'll get to see it. Might put it on your list. It's on mine. Great deal good find!!!!!!!! Les


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

FNG69 said:


> If you make the Oregon show next year I'll get to see it. Might put it on your list. It's on mine. Great deal good find!!!!!!!! Les


 Where/when is a show in Oregon? Is it a Goat specific show? I'm not in the GTO loop yet like I was in the NorCal Nova group. Any information you could provide would be cool!

Thanks!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Update...*

So, it's been awhile since I have posted anything about my car. After driving it for the last nine months, I realize just what a score I made when finding this for $10K. This thing rides and drives like new. Not a rattle or squeak to be found!

Since I bought it, I've done only a few things to it. I got rid of those ugly yellow plug wires in favor of black AC Delcos. I have replaced the master cylinder, the rear wheel cylinders and shoes and have put pads up front. I replaced the rear springs with wagon springs, which only set the ride height 3/4" higher in the rear. Then, I replaced the rear lower control arms (bushings too!) with boxed arms and put a rear sway bar and new shocks on it. I also replaced the rear light harness, as the original had been modified for trailer lights, believe it or not!

I took the passenger seat down to my upholsterer and he stitched up the separated seam. While he had the seat, he put a new bottom panel and listing wire channel on the base and re-hogringed the base cover. The seats were just too good to recoever. Since the carpet was only faded a bit, I re-dyed it instead of replace it. I still have the complete new carpet set, so I can always do it later, if I need to. I'm hesitant to replace the carpet because when you get in this car, it still smells like 1967 and immediately takes me back to my teens. Everyone who sits in it is struck by the orginality of the smell!

On the outside, I replaced my 14x6 Ralley II's with 15x7's that I picked up at a swap meet for $50. I had a buddy hot tank the wheels and I restored them as original with new beauty rings and lug nuts. Now, she's sporting 235-60 Firehawks all the way around and looks SWEET! I'm restoring the original 14x6's and intend to buy a set of Redlines from Coker as soon as I can afford them.

Everytime I drive this car, it makes me smile!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

So damn nice. 

What's the 'listing' mean in wire channel?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> So damn nice.
> 
> What's the 'listing' mean in wire channel?


Listing wire is used in channels in the fabric to give the hogrings something to attach to when pulling upholstery tight to the seat frame.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous! :cheers

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats a great score...i like the silvermist very clean look


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

FNG69 said:


> If you make the Oregon show next year I'll get to see it. Might put it on your list. It's on mine. Great deal good find!!!!!!!! Les


 It's the GTOAA Nationals!!! It doesn't get any better!! All GTO's or A-body's.. Probably goggle GTOAA and find it. Nationals are July 4th to 7th. Just send my preregistration in this week.:seeya:LES


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

FNG69 said:


> It's the GTOAA Nationals!!! It doesn't get any better!! All GTO's or A-body's.. Probably goggle GTOAA and find it. Nationals are July 4th to 7th. Just send my preregistration in this week.:seeya:LES


Dang! That looks like a great event. 

If all goes according to plan, my car should be stripped to bare metal about a week before that. I found a guy yesterday who's going to do it starting mid-June and should have it complete by the end of September. 

I like the patina as it stands and I'd be tempted to not paint the car if it was original paint. The car was repainted in 1985 and it's getting a bit thin in spots and it's peeling a bit around the hood and trunk openings.

Maybe I'll shoot up without my car and attend anyway.

Chuck


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

chuckha62 said:


> Listing wire is used in channels in the fabric to give the hogrings something to attach to when pulling upholstery tight to the seat frame.


Ah got it.


----------

